# KDS VI Introduction to Paint Correction 30th March 2014



## -Simon-

:devil:KDS VI Introduction to Paint Correction 
Beginners Event - 30th March 2014

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Group sessions with Kelly, Kons, Paul, & Steve.










Steve's group getting some hands on with rotary hardware










Live demo from Kelly on a sticky Honda










Steve reveals the correction










A future pro?



















Paul reviews progress on his test panel with the group










Kons demos some Makita correction

*Hi Guys.....and a belated Happy New Year to all you OCD car lovers! Sorry for my absence from the Machine Polishing segment....been mad busy learning to love another type of paint....emulsion!

Well after multiple successful events through 2013 Kelly has given me the green light to set a date for the first beginners' event of 2014. The feedback around the previous events has been resoundingly positive, so if you want an opportunity to pick up a machine for the first time, to dust down your old one before the season, or perhaps put to use a Christmas present then this could be for you!

As I like to say...If you want to be the best you should learn from the best *

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Date: *KDS VI Beginners Paint Correction 30th March 2014* , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

10am to 5pm.

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb:

Follow this link to see just how extensive the KDS training packages are:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*Kelly Harris - KDS founder and detailing guru...no further intro required :lol:*

*Paul - KDS in house paint meister

Steve Huggett - the most professional amateur detailer you could meet, and winner of the 2012 Speed detailer award at 2012 Waxstock

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3583573&postcount=106

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723&highlight=Shuggett

Simon - detailing addict and group event coordinator for friends on DW*

*HOW MUCH?*

*Total cost for the enhanced event is £59-00 including refreshments :doublesho

Quick reminder - Please can all attendees PM me with their choice of Pizza from the main menu? *

Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :thumb:http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html

Deposits of £19-00 to be paid asap with the balance of £40-00 by the 1st of March.*

*Please make payments through Paypal  to Kelly at [email protected] and please remember to include your DW username so that we can ID you. *If you are local please feel free to pay by cash.*

*Please note that places will only be secured on payment of deposits.*

*One important notice - all questions to be directed via the thread and me...*

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Provisional attendees:


Serkie (paid in full - farmhouse classic)
Pymzola (paid in full - Mexican Hot)
PJutla (paid in full - Mexican)
J4GS (paid in full - Meat feast)
DanWalker (paid in full - no pizza)
Golf kid (paid in full - meat feast)
G BRISTOL (paid in full)
Mrt (paid in full - BBQ chicken )
Stevelux (paid in full - Meat feast)
High boost hero (paid in full - Meat feast)
LeeMaylon (non dw - paid in full - meat feast)
Toby Bernhardt (paid in full - meat feast)
rob750 (paid in full - meat feast)
james0911 (paid in full - Pepperoni)
Superb (paid in full - Chicken BBQ)
Asbo (paid in full - Farmhouse classic)
Corradokid (paid in full - Pronto)
Fire_2 (paid in full - Hawaiian)
soul boy68(paid in full -BBQ chicken)
TonyH38 (paid in full - BBQ chicken)
JAM1991 (paid in full- Hawaiian)
D7NTK (paid in full - Pepperoni supreme)
Oli18 (paid in full - meatfeast
Oli18+1 (paid in full - meatfeast)
Otter smacker (paid in full - Pronto)
T ABAZORIUS (paid in full - Pepperoni)
DomTabony (paid in full - Meat feast)
Danboy (paid in full - Sweet chilli chicken)
Superd +1 (paid in full)
tpic (paid in full - South of the border)


Reserves:

mbnerd
Superb+1
Saul


*Maximum 30 trainees!*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.

Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.

Check out threads from our previous events:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609


----------



## Serkie

Simon, I should finally be able to make this. Put me down please.


----------



## -Simon-

Serkie said:


> Simon, I should finally be able to make this. Put me down please.


Brilliant and added!


----------



## Pymzola

Sounds perfect! Looking to buy a DA for summer as the car has been neglected since I bought the CBR. Love KDS's work my mates BM come out perfect!

I'm interested, please put my name down.


----------



## -Simon-

Pymzola said:


> Sounds perfect! Looking to buy a DA for summer as the car has been neglected since I bought the CBR. Love KDS's work my mates BM come out perfect!
> 
> I'm interested, please put my name down.


Great :thumb:


----------



## PJutla

Please put me down for a place too..


----------



## -Simon-

PJutla said:


> Please put me down for a place too..


:thumb:


----------



## Dan Walker

Hi Simon. I would be very interested in this please put my name down


----------



## Golf kid

Please put me down for a place. Thanks.


----------



## Snowy172

I might be interested but all depends on price


----------



## mikeszetec

put me down please


----------



## -Simon-

Snowy172 said:


> I might be interested but all depends on price


£59-00 including lunch :thumb:

Now accepting deposits!


----------



## Mr T

Could I be pencilled in? I just need to check the dates with my work diary. 

T


----------



## PJutla

Hi Simon

Can you provisionaly put me down for another place please, my brother in law maybe interested too

Cheers
Prit


----------



## -Simon-

PJutla said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Can you provisionaly put me down for another place please, my brother in law maybe interested too
> 
> Cheers
> Prit


Done...please can you get your deposit in ASAP, or payment in full if you prefer


----------



## PJutla

Hi Simon

Payment was made in full last night

Prit


----------



## -Simon-

PJutla said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Payment was made in full last night
> 
> Prit


No problem...updates come via KDS so I'm sure that I'll receive confirmation today.

Sorry for any confusion!

Regards

Simon


----------



## high boost hero

sign me up!! 

Will pay up later on tonight


----------



## Matt_H

I'd like to provisionally book 2 places to be 100% confirmed tomorrow. 

Bit of treck for us, 4hrs each way but should be worth it.


----------



## rob750

Yes please for 1


----------



## James0911

Can you put my name on the list please simon? Will get payment sorted within the next week or so if that's okay?


----------



## -Simon-

James0911 said:


> Can you put my name on the list please simon? Will get payment sorted within the next week or so if that's okay?


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## asbo

Please put me down for this! going to book myself into a local hotel!  

Ash


----------



## corradokid

I'd like my name put down for this please if a space is free


----------



## -Simon-

asbo said:


> Please put me down for this! going to book myself into a local hotel!
> 
> Ash





corradokid said:


> I'd like my name put down for this please if a space is free


Added:thumb:

Please remember places are strictly restricted to 30, and can only be secured on payment of deposit.

Seems they're going fast


----------



## J4GS

Please can you put my name down too.


----------



## J4GS

J4GS said:


> Please can you put my name down too.


I believe PJutla has paid for me already.

Thx


----------



## Fire_2

Please put me down for a place


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well places seem to be going fast.....quick favour can you check the front page and if you can't see your Pizza choice noted please pm me. 

cheers


Simon


----------



## Pymzola

Simon,

I'll pop in today and pay. :thumb:

Thanks.


----------



## SteveLux

*SteveLux*

Hi Simon, can't send pm as new to forum, but could I have a meat feast pizza please.

Thanks

Steve

Wow my first post on DW is about food.....not detailing!


----------



## Soul boy 68

-Simon- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Well places seem to be going fast.....quick favour can you check the front page and if you can't see your Pizza choice noted please pm me.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon,
my pizza choice is not on the list. can you please note my choice, it's the BBQ Chicken. thanks:thumb:


----------



## oli18

Hi Simon,

Just paid 2 deposits for myself and a friend - we'll both have the pepperoni plus if that's allright and looking fwd to getting started.

Thanks,

Oli


----------



## -Simon-

oli18 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Just paid 2 deposits for myself and a friend - we'll both have the meat feast if that's allright and looking fwd to getting started.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Oli


Hi Oli,

Both added just added 

Welcome aboard :wave:

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Well places seem to be going llke hot cakes!

Please let me have your deposits ASAP if you haven't already done so....reserved places not paid will be offered again from 1st March.

Please could I ask everyone to wait for your name to be added to the list of attendees before you make your payment? 

Got a feeling this is going to be a great event and KDS HQ has been prep'd to receive you in style!

Best wish and thanks,


Simon


----------



## J4GS

Hi Simon,

I can't pm due to new forum member so please you put me down for a meat feast pizza.

Thanks

Jags


----------



## Golf kid

Just made the deposit payment. Please put me down for a meat feast pizza. Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

J4GS said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I can't pm due to new forum member so please you put me down for a meat feast pizza.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jags





Golf kid said:


> Just made the deposit payment. Please put me down for a meat feast pizza. Cheers


All updated guys!

Can't believe how many hits we've had on this event in such a short time, and to be honest how quickly the places have gone!

Still they are really great fun and the quality of training, and location really is second to none IMO.

Still a few places left before we hit the magic 30 maximum.

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## Soul boy 68

Really looking forward to this training and meeting up with people from all over the UK who share the same passion for cars and detailing


----------



## high boost hero

Paid up Meat feast please!!


----------



## -Simon-

Assuming those who have yet to pay their deposits remain on board we have just 5 places left up for grabs :doublesho


----------



## Otter Smacker

Oh, go on...It'd be rude not to

Full payment of £59.00 has been sent!:buffer:


----------



## -Simon-

Otter Smacker said:


> Oh, go on...It'd be rude not to
> 
> Full payment of £59.00 has been sent!:buffer:


It certainly would be :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker

:thumb: 

Missed out on last years wetsanding you guys hosted; which was probably for the better since I've never used a machine polisher.

Looking forward to this event!


----------



## -Simon-

Just three places left up for grabs :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut

Better put my name down then, will send the monies across in a bit

Olly


----------



## -Simon-

Captain Peanut said:


> Better put my name down then, will send the monies across in a bit
> 
> Olly


Done....only one place now left :doublesho


----------



## Captain Peanut

All paid and PM sent


----------



## danboy

Really looking forward to this only just bought my das6 pro and have only had one go with it on an old test panel so a proper newbie coming along


----------



## Otter Smacker

So who's driving the furthest to get down/across/up to this then?

According to google maps for me it's 222 mile, or 3hrs 42mins in current traffic:doublesho.


If I'm on the motorbike, see you guys in less than 2


----------



## tPIC

I'll take that final spot if it's still available? This sounds like just what I need to start me on the right path.


----------



## danboy

I am only 52 miles and an hour away


----------



## -Simon-

tPIC said:


> I'll take that final spot if it's still available? This sounds like just what I need to start me on the right path.


No problem buddy get your deposit in ASAP though as places cannot be guaranteed until receipt :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Appreciate all the slots are now taken but I'm interested if you get any cancellations!

Cheers

Lee


----------



## -Simon-

Leebo310 said:


> Appreciate all the slots are now taken but I'm interested if you get any cancellations!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


No worries Lee....every chance as we are still waiting on some deposits :car:

Will put you in as first reserve!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys , 

so now that all the spaces are taken up, and i know we will get more people who wish to attend just like each other group training day in the past (the reserve list), we will have to set a deadline for the deposits to be paid by then open up those spaces without a deposit to people ready to pay:thumb:

I will have to do this as we are people ring KDS direct speak to Rick the KDS front man asking if there are anymore spaces and want to pay in full.

I speak to simon about what day/date the deadline will be.

Regards Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Just a quick note to confirm the deadline for payments is the 1st of March, any reserve spots not paid for by this date will be opened up on a first come first served basis.

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## tPIC

I'm now all paid in full. Will PM shortly.


----------



## James0911

Just paid my deposit Simon, will get the full payment sorted ASAP!


----------



## -Simon-

:detailer:


James0911 said:


> Just paid my deposit Simon, will get the full payment sorted ASAP!


Still need the +1?


----------



## mbnerd

Please can you add me to the reserve list, thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well just back from a week in Suffolk with the family so sorry for my period of silence...very slow internet at the holiday cottage 

Anyways, I have moved up Leebo310 from the reserve spot, and added three more reserves...Just waiting on responses to PM's from those yet to confirm their places, but looks clear that this event will be fully booked! :thumb:

That said you never know, so if you are interested in a reserve spot just let me know now 

Enjoy the weekend everyone.

:detailer:

Best wishes 

-Simon-


----------



## Otter Smacker

Hello Simon. 

If the weather stays good, I'm wanting to travel down on my motorcycle. However...I'm thinking of travelling down the day before so could do with a nice B&B as close as possible to the Workshop that has a decent and relatively secure parking area. 

Don't suppose you lot know of anywhere decent nearby?

Many thanks!
Neil


----------



## -Simon-

Otter Smacker said:


> Hello Simon.
> 
> If the weather stays good, I'm wanting to travel down on my motorcycle. However...I'm thinking of travelling down the day before so could do with a nice B&B as close as possible to the Workshop that has a decent and relatively secure parking area.
> 
> Don't suppose you lot know of anywhere decent nearby?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Neil


Let me ask Kelly :thumb:


----------



## superd

if anyone drops out at anytime me +1 can be there within an hour


----------



## -Simon-

superd said:


> if anyone drops out at anytime me +1 can be there within an hour


Added :thumb:


----------



## Mr T

Just waiting for pay day and permission from the mother.


----------



## -Simon-

Mr T said:


> Just waiting for pay day and permission from the mother.


:thumb:


----------



## Mr T

All paid for now. 

T


----------



## -Simon-

Mr T said:


> All paid for now.
> 
> T


Please let me know your pizza preference :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys,

Just a gentle reminder that all final payments are due today :thumb:

If you have only paid your deposit please make your top up payment.

Please note that any slots not paid for today will be opened up to the reserves as noted earlier.

Thank you all for your support I know this will be another great event :buffer:

Best wishes



Simon


----------



## corradokid

Just paid my outstanding balance Simon.


----------



## saul

Any Chance of being put on the reserve list?

Thanks 

Saul.


----------



## James0911

Hi Simon, tried to message you but it wouldn't work for some reason
really sorry for my lack of contact! Still have no Internet at home and we had a power cable down at work all week meaning no Internet their either. 

I fully understand if my +1's spot has been reallocated already but if it hasn't he will be making payment this evening as he is still very much interested in coming. 

Kind regards. 
James.


----------



## -Simon-

James0911 said:


> Hi Simon, tried to message you but it wouldn't work for some reason
> really sorry for my lack of contact! Still have no Internet at home and we had a power cable down at work all week meaning no Internet their either.
> 
> I fully understand if my +1's spot has been reallocated already but if it hasn't he will be making payment this evening as he is still very much interested in coming.
> 
> Kind regards.
> James.


No worries James,

As long as +1 payment received in full tonight his place stands :thumb:

A week without Internet :doublesho


----------



## James0911

-Simon- said:


> No worries James,
> 
> As long as +1 payment received in full tonight his place stands :thumb:
> 
> A week without Internet :doublesho


I know Simon.... A whole week, it's been a serious struggle haha.


----------



## Otter Smacker

Very much looking forward to this:buffer:.


To top it off shortly after this event, I managed to sweet talk my mate into teaching me how to sandblast too!

My crumby old Mondeo will never of looked so good:thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut

Hi Simon

I'm having to replace my car this weekend (long story) so could do with freeing up some cash. Would there be any objections to me offering my place to someone from the reserves list, I've paid in full already so will have to come to an arrangement.

Olly


----------



## -Simon-

Captain Peanut said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> I'm having to replace my car this weekend (long story) so could do with freeing up some cash. Would there be any objections to me offering my place to someone from the reserves list, I've paid in full already so will have to come to an arrangement.
> 
> Olly


Pm sent :thumb:


----------



## corradokid

Less than a week to go! Simon can I ask is there likely to be any deals going on any products during the day? Just wondering if I'm safe to bring my wallet with me!


----------



## -Simon-

corradokid said:


> Less than a week to go! Simon can I ask is there likely to be any deals going on any products during the day? Just wondering if I'm safe to bring my wallet with me!


Hi buddy,

To be honest Kelly does carry a small stock of products but the day is completely dedicated to practical polishing skills....I would recommend you come along to the open day as well, this will give you plenty of chance to fill your product boots:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330805

Looking forward to Sunday :buffer:

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## Otter Smacker

This event has certainly crept up quick!

2 more days after today; bloody can't wait!


----------



## superd

Otter Smacker said:


> This event has certainly crept up quick!
> 
> 2 more days after today; bloody can't wait!


me either :thumb:


----------



## Mr T

I'll be like a kid on Christmas Eve come Saturday night. 

:buffer:


----------



## Pymzola

All don't forget that the clocks go forward Saturday night!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...n-do-the-clocks-change-in-the-uk-9205314.html


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well we're nearly there....I cannot believe that this has come around so soon :thumb:

*So some quick reminders:


Start time 10am please don't arrive too early, or too late :lol:
Please stick to the parking directly outside KDS
Please remember to wear comfortable clothing, not your Sunday best, polishing can be messy :buffer:
Please bring a deck/directors chair for your comfort at lunch 
Please bring along your own machine/pad/compounds if you would like to give them a spin :thumb:
Please respect each other and the workshop environment - this is a working unit and there may be customers cars on site
Be prepared to have a great day and to soak up masses of information
*
*Finally don't forget the clocks move forward for British Summer Time* :doublesho


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

To add to simons post above. 

The actual start time for training is 10am , parking wont be an issue as we are the only company open on sunday , we did have a member last year aquire a puncture from parking outside other companys parking bays , the ones to advoid , keijans metal fabrications and next door which is lepsons tyre and value strip area , both leave sharp tiny bits of metal and inners from tyre valves, its not a huhe problem and only happen once i know off since being in the estate for 20 years but of course sods law it happened to a training pupil 

Its best to arrive around 9:30am or just before and then sign in with simon who will run through a few things get everyone together ready for 10am start.
If your runnng late dont panic  

Tea , coffee , water , coke , crisps , chocolate , cups , spoons , sugar, 
suns guns charged up ready to go 

OH the pizza list been emailed over all 38 pizza's :thumb: ready for collection
at 1pm on the day 

weather looking a bit hit and miss (yes we are indoors of course) but it may well be around 10-15 degc in the workshop and you will be standing on concrete floor so nice soft shoeware and warm cloths too :thumb:



regards kelly


----------



## Pymzola

One more sleep lol


----------



## tPIC

Looking forward to this.

I'm in slight hot water as it appears to clash with Mother's Day.. But what can you do?! "I'm sorry luv, but this was organised months ago.."


----------



## Soul boy 68

tPIC said:


> Looking forward to this.
> 
> I'm in slight hot water as it appears to clash with Mother's Day.. But what can you do?! "I'm sorry luv, but this was organised months ago.."


Have to say the timing for this event is unfortunate as I had to let my mum down but she understood the situation. Shame it could not have been a week earlier or later, I am sure there was a good reason though. :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

tPIC said:


> Looking forward to this.
> 
> I'm in slight hot water as it appears to clash with Mother's Day.. But what can you do?! "I'm sorry luv, but this was organised months ago.."





Soul boy 68 said:


> Have to say the timing for this event is unfortunate as I had to let my mum down but she understood the situation. Shame it could not have been a week earlier or later, I am sure there was a good reason though. :thumb:




That'll teach me not to check the calendar! I've been eating humble pie for the last few weeks.....

Perhaps you could offer to detail your mothers' cars to say sorry?

Two birds with one stone :buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

-Simon- said:


> That'll teach me not to check the calendar! I've been eating humble pie for the last few weeks.....
> 
> Perhaps you could offer to detail your mothers' cars to say sorry?
> 
> Two birds with one stone :buffer:


I bet the humble pie tasted bitter :lol::lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Soul boy 68 said:


> I bet the humble pie tasted bitter :lol::lol:


Hmmm not much of my ear lobes left :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

-Simon- said:


> Hmmm not much of my ear lobes left :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Look forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## Otter Smacker

After almost 4 hours of driving I've managed to reach my hotel for the night in Chatham!

Shower and a few beerski's is in order:thumb:.

Roll on tomorrow... woop!:buffer:


----------



## -Simon-

Otter Smacker said:


> After almost 4 hours of driving I've managed to reach my hotel for the night in Chatham!
> 
> Shower and a few beerski's is in order:thumb:.
> 
> Roll on tomorrow... woop!:buffer:


Not too many beers :lol:


----------



## andyrst

This fully booked then? when will the next date be?


----------



## -Simon-

andyrst said:


> This fully booked then? when will the next date be?


Sure is....watch the forum for news on future events


----------



## superd

Would like to thank simon for organising event and kelly and co for the use of kds and the use of equipment and knowledge look forward to the next part


----------



## -Simon-

superd said:


> Would like to thank simon for organising event and kelly and co for the use of kds and the use of equipment and knowledge look forward to the next part


Brilliant to meet you and delighted you had a great day :buffer:


----------



## Serkie

I had a great day and learned a lot from the demos given.

Thanks for organising Simon, hope the voice comes back soon. Many thanks to Kelly and his team also for hosting us on a Sunday and for their expert guidance and advice.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I will second that, I really had a good time and found it a real eye opener and learnt some interesting facts,also met some really nice guys too, could not get the chance to chat to every one. Many thanks to Simon and Kelly for their valuable time today. Here's looking forward to the next course. :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Serkie said:


> I had a great day and learned a lot from the demos given.
> 
> Thanks for organising Simon, hope the voice comes back soon. Many thanks to Kelly and his team also for hosting us on a Sunday and for their expert guidance and advice.


Great to finally get you along :thumb:


----------



## rob750

Many Thanks to you all , an excellent day , great demos , good advice, some stating the bloody obvious that I was to stupid to realise ! Even the food was good. Did I miss the dancing girls ?

Cant wait for the next training day


----------



## Golf kid

Very good day so thanks to Simon and the chaps at KDS. Excellent to have an opportunity to get hands on and gain some confidence in using machines.

Feel far more excited about taking a DA to my car now after having a little
intro to the basics.


----------



## superd

Me and the boys had a great day mate 👍


----------



## tPIC

Yes, thanks to all at KDS and to Simon for organising. Very good day, would recommend to others that are considering but haven't signed up to one yet.

It was exactly what I needed, getting hands on with the various machines really removed the apprehension that I had about tackling my own car. 

Lots of good tips from the guys manning the 4 areas - I'll have to try to write them down before I forget any gems.


----------



## James0911

I can only echo what everybody else has said, really informative and relaxed day. Big thanks to Kelly and his team for taking time out of their weekends to do this and also to Simon for organising it. 

I will not be thanking you for my new bank balance though! :devil:


----------



## asbo

After a very very eventful drive home involving, police, stolen cars, drifting, police tracker dogs, I would like to say thanks for organising today brilliantly run and a wealth of information provided


----------



## danboy

I can only echo what others have said

had a great day would definitely book the next coarse :thumb:

thanks to all involved

Dan..


----------



## TonyH38

Yes agree with all the posts great day,great catering thank you Simon and all the K.D.S. team, great day.


----------



## high boost hero

Big thanks to Simon and the KDS guys amazing day!! 

on a side note did anyone take note of what model number of the flex rotary polisher we were using? I want one


----------



## Serkie

high boost hero said:


> Big thanks to Simon and the KDS guys amazing day!!
> 
> on a side note did anyone take note of what model number of the flex rotary polisher we were using? I want one


It was a Flex PE 14-2-150 mate.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/f...olisher.html?gclid=CJrSg4myvL0CFcuWtAodTDwAFw


----------



## saul

will there be another one soon?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS




----------



## J4GS

Thanks to Simon and the KDS team, had a great day and learn't loads.


----------



## PJutla

Big thanks to Simon and the KDS team, fantastic day, learnt loads. Will definatly be keeping an eye out for the further training day


----------



## Mr T

Yea quality day. Great pizza great crack and great information. Cheers 

T


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


>


Didn't even know this was happening great fun:thumb:

My voice is just making a comeback btw :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

saul said:


> will there be another one soon?


Just keep an eye on the forum :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker

What an amazing experience and an absolute hoot this turned out to be. 

Got to meet many friendly faces, plenty of good hearted banter and achieved what I most needed at the end of the day and that was 'Confidence'.

Everything about the event was so well organised, catered, tutored and demonstrated.

I don't think I can thank the whole KDS team and all those that were involved in organising this fantastic event enough!:thumb::buffer:



If you stare up on a clear night sky and look very deeply in amongst the stars, you may see what looks to be a blue cutting pad orbiting Earth...

...Can be easily spotted by following the buffer trails.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys thanks for the great comments and feedback , we try our very best to give the pupils the best day possible.

We got around 10-15 people logged down who placed an interest to come to this session, so we are half way there to filling up another beginners days (if we dont get full numbers for beginners day we can split the day into 2 different groups and hold beginners and inter day together)

IF we get full capacity for begineers day , Once thats been held we will hold an intermediate and advance wet sanding day towards middle and last 1/4 of the year.

Normally most of all the pupils from the introduction (beginners) day then come to the next sessions.

here are the threads (and feedback) from last years days

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296278

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316810

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318086

I have now training many pupils on the one to one course i run currently running at 15 sessions this summer that are either completed or booked.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

Many known full time detailers have been in with myself over the years to help hone their skills, this is not limited to UK public in fact a large percentage of the pupils have come from far away.

A few weeks back a guy from Quatar was with us for the week , 
this week its a guy from DW 
next week its 2 guys from Dubai

longest distance was a guy from Austraila :doublesho

regards kelly


----------



## superd

Otter Smacker said:


> What an amazing experience and an absolute hoot this turned out to be.
> 
> Got to meet many friendly faces, plenty of good hearted banter and achieved what I most needed at the end of the day and that was 'Confidence'.
> 
> Everything about the event was so well organised, catered, tutored and demonstrated.
> 
> I don't think I can thank the whole KDS team and all those that were involved in organising this fantastic event enough!:thumb::buffer:
> 
> If you stare up on a clear night sky and look very deeply in amongst the stars, you may see what looks to be a blue cutting pad orbiting Earth...
> 
> ...Can be easily spotted by following the buffer trails.


That was to go with all the compound that we all got splattered with hahahahaha


----------



## superd

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Guys thanks for the great comments and feedback , we try our very best to give the pupils the best day possible.
> 
> We got around 10-15 people logged down who placed an interest to come to this session, so we are half way there to filling up another beginners days (if we dont get full numbers for beginners day we can split the day into 2 different groups and hold beginners and inter day together)
> 
> IF we get full capacity for begineers day , Once thats been held we will hold an intermediate and advance wet sanding day towards middle and last 1/4 of the year.
> 
> Normally most of all the pupils from the introduction (beginners) day then come to the next sessions.
> 
> here are the threads (and feedback) from last years days
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296278
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316810
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318086
> 
> I have now training many pupils on the one to one course i run currently running at 15 sessions this summer that are either completed or booked.
> 
> http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training
> 
> Many known full time detailers have been in with myself over the years to help hone their skills, this is not limited to UK public in fact a large percentage of the pupils have come from far away.
> 
> A few weeks back a guy from Quatar was with us for the week ,
> this week its a guy from DW
> next week its 2 guys from Dubai
> 
> longest distance was a guy from Austraila :doublesho
> 
> regards kelly


Me and my boys will be there for intermediate and wet sanding great day thanks again kelly and your lads


----------



## Otter Smacker

Agreed. This was so good, I want in for another teaching:buffer:.




However, after last Sunday, my wallet tonight has been well and truly violated.


----------



## Otter Smacker

superd said:


> That was to go with all the compound that we all got splattered with hahahahaha


There's no beating a bit of up-side-down cake to finish the day off :lol:


----------



## saul

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Guys thanks for the great comments and feedback , we try our very best to give the pupils the best day possible.
> 
> We got around 10-15 people logged down who placed an interest to come to this session, so we are half way there to filling up another beginners days (if we dont get full numbers for beginners day we can split the day into 2 different groups and hold beginners and inter day together)
> 
> regards kelly


Please add me to this, if already not on there.


----------



## Otter Smacker

When I said after the day at KDS that I ended up violating my wallet, well...

...This is one of those things that arrived this morning from the nice postie:

















:buffer:


----------



## -Simon-

Otter Smacker said:


> When I said after the day at KDS that I ended up violating my wallet, well...
> 
> ...This is one of those things that arrived this morning from the nice postie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buffer:


Very nice!


----------



## superd

Otter Smacker said:


> When I said after the day at KDS that I ended up violating my wallet, well...
> 
> ...This is one of those things that arrived this morning from the nice postie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :buffer:


Very nice, beware of the low flying pads though


----------



## Mr T

Haha that flying pad will forever be in my memory. Such a shame it wasn't captured on the camera!


----------



## Otter Smacker

Don't know what you lot mean about flying pads


----------



## Soul boy 68

Otter Smacker said:


> Don't know what you lot mean about flying pads


Splatter, splatter,:lol::lol:


----------



## Otter Smacker

:lol:


----------



## James0911

I can't remember seeing the pad flying around very well...

I was still recovering from the splatter of compound in my eye haha.


----------



## Otter Smacker

On top of the Rupes, I ordered some of that 'Wonder Polish' as it was called:lol: a swirl finder and some 'Chemical Guys BlackLight' to try. :thumb:.

Now placing an order on a pad brush

Will this IPA do http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-LITRES-...-Alcohol-/111207217185?_trksid=p2054897.l4275 mixed 50/50 with distilled water?


----------



## superd

James0911 said:


> I can't remember seeing the pad flying around very well...
> 
> I was still recovering from the splatter of compound in my eye haha.


Lol:thumb:


----------



## corradokid

A bit of a belated response on my behalf apologies but I had a great day and picked up a substantial amount of info so big thanks to the kds team and also Steve and Simon. Definitely interested in a more advanced day. Like otter smacker above my wallet has taken a huge battering this week, just hoping my car doesn't!


----------



## Soul boy 68

corradokid said:


> A bit of a belated response on my behalf apologies but I had a great day and picked up a substantial amount of info so big thanks to the kds team and also Steve and Simon. Definitely interested in a more advanced day. Like otter smacker above my wallet has taken a huge battering this week, just hoping my car doesn't!


How much did the flex cost you fella? I will soon be buying my machine but I think I can only afford the DA. :thumb:


----------



## corradokid

£275 mate, autobrite had it up at that price and polished bliss price matched it for me, excellent service from them. I actually have a das6pro sitting unused but after the training day realised that I wouldn't get on with it for long periods of time, I use power tools at work all day and know how you end up feeling. The flex was incredibly comfortable to use and I think that is a major part of using something repeatedly. Let's just hope that I don't do any damage but at least I know where there is a good bodyshop now :buffer:


----------



## Otter Smacker

corradokid said:


> A bit of a belated response on my behalf apologies but I had a great day and picked up a substantial amount of info so big thanks to the kds team and also Steve and Simon. Definitely interested in a more advanced day. Like otter smacker above my wallet has taken a huge battering this week, just hoping my car doesn't!


Looks like to be lovely bit of kit you got your hands on there, corradokid:thumb:.

I originally had planned on getting the Flex 3401VRG, but then I stumbled on a deal with the Rupes and bit-the-bullet with that instead.

Quite exciting stuff when these things arrive, mind. For me when opening, it felt like a Birthday & Christmas at the same time!


----------



## corradokid

Very pleased with it indeed! Only trouble is you always end up needing more stuff for instance I could now do with some form of defect spotting torch so that's the next thing on the list. With all the money I've spent recently I probably could of just got the kds team to do it!


----------



## superd

corradokid said:


> A bit of a belated response on my behalf apologies but I had a great day and picked up a substantial amount of info so big thanks to the kds team and also Steve and Simon. Definitely interested in a more advanced day. Like otter smacker above my wallet has taken a huge battering this week, just hoping my car doesn't!


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mr T

Jealous of that flex!


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Wonder who if any of the alumni will end up emulating the master :buffer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335534

And a special preview:






Let me know what you think?

Have a great weekend!

Simon


----------



## Otter Smacker

Many thanks Simon on the heads up of the KDS's Bugatti thread.

The car/work/finish is quite something:argie:!


----------



## Otter Smacker

Some of that Wonder Polish:lol: arrived at my door today, accompanied by some CG Blacklight.








(Still waiting for more bits)

Can't wait to put to use from what I learned at KDS and try them:thumb::buffer:


----------



## James0911

Seriously!!! Why does the flex go on sale at the same time as my MOT?!?! 

Not impressed!! Lol


----------



## corradokid

If it's any help James it doesn't appear to be any more, at least the rotary anyway. They do appear to come up fairly often


----------



## James0911

It's still showing as £275 on the auto bite site for the rotary, it's by far the best price I've seen for a flex so far haha.


----------



## corradokid

Yep your right back on sale. Go for it!!!


----------



## James0911

Haha, if I had that money spare I'd have bought it already pal, but mot and tax both need paying this week lol.

Can't wait for the intermediate course, I would love to do a 1-1 course but there's no way I can afford that at the minute haha.


----------



## Mr T

One question though, what microfibres did they use at kds? They looked slightly thicker than normal. Not sure if anyone asked. 

T


----------



## Otter Smacker

MF cloths were from Costco IIRC.


----------



## Fire_2

Can't beat costco microfibres 

Must admit thou I prefer the older lighter yellow ones...


----------

